# 3 Dappled Boer Does



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

This would be my very first dappled goat. I am only planning on buying one. There is no minimum bid on any of them. Doe #3 has been exposed to another dappled buck. They are all registered with the ABGA. I would like a few different opinions on witch doe is the best. Thanks!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

It’s hard to say. They’re all nice. You would need other angles and videos along with more information such as teat structure, bite, pigment, etc. 

The first two look like twins conformationally which makes sense since they are full-sisters.


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

CountyLineAcres said:


> It's hard to say. They're all nice. You would need other angles and videos along with more information such as teat structure, bite, pigment, etc.
> 
> The first two look like twins conformationally which makes sense since they are full-sisters.


Thank you!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I like doe number 3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, you have to see more angles on them and ask for teat structure, bite and pigment. 

Just don't know front width and rear.


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

I would put more pictures but I don't think that I'm supposed to. But here's the link to the auction the girls are lot 13, 14, and 16 for anyone is interested. https://wlivestock.com/auction/8782


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can upload more pics here. 
It only allows you to post so many on one post, so just write another post to add more. 

I can't find those goats on the link you provided.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Since your not going to be seeing them in person I would ask for videos. Pictures can be deceiving and a video USUALLY (not always) gives a little better idea of what the animal is. But going off the picture of each doe I myself like 3,1,then 2.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Also IMO “exposed” means a whole lot of nothing to me. I have purchased, and paid extra, for “exposed” and they never had a kid. So on anything I like that is exposed, I put that word out of my mind and I Will pay what I think is fair for just that animal. It is less frustrating that way. If it was confirmed bred or guaranteed bred that would be a whole other story


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Exposed:
She was bred.
She was exposed to a buck.
It is a safe way to say, she may be bred or not. 

If you say she goes as bred, the seller must abide by that and may come back on you, if she aborts. 
They will ask for her to be bred back.

If something happens to make her abort, disease, giving meds to getting hit hard. We as a seller can not predict what may happen after she leaves our place, so it makes us liable for giving the buyer what we sold them. If we say she is bred.

Being exposed does not say you will receive a kid born on he ground.
It means it may or may not happen.
So we must word the sales so we are not stuck.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes exposed pretty much means that she was thrown in with a buck. She may have bred, she may not have even been Cycling. 
But unless something is stated that a breeder is guaranteeing live kids then no, confirmed bred doesn’t mean that the breeder owes anything if something happens while the new owner has the animal. All confined bred means is that blood was drawn and confirmed that way or by a vet ultrasounding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I pulled up the does you were looking at. I pulled the # s up.on ABGA. THe first two are on ABGA. The third doe is not. I noticed it said pending
The doe is a year old, wheres the papers? So you cant verify if she is 100% boer or less percentage. I would call the person on her listing and find out more about this before i would bid on her.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Hmm... while I like the first two, their teat structures aren’t shared. They just say “show correct” which could mean any teat structure that is permissible on the ABGA chart. At least the third is said to be 1+1.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Depending on Teat structure I actually like number 2 the best. The first one is ok but there is something I dislike about her hind end. I cannot quite place my finger on it. SHe is nice and thick but not my type. Number 3 is my second choice. The reason I like number 2 best is because while she is a nice thick girl she still looks very feminine. I will say I am not a fan of her mouth though.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Today is the bidding day. Let us know.if you buy one!


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## CottonwoodBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh sorry, this is really late but I didn’t buy any goats from this sale. They went way out of my price range!


----------

